

Sir Tim Berners-Lee Looks Back: the "//" in Web Addresses Was Unnecessary - ComputerGuru
http://www.beet.tv/2009/10/webs-inventor-sir-tim-bernerslee-double-backslashes-were-unnecessary.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881278>

<http://searchyc.com/berners?sort=by_date>

